# Seresto and Ticks



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone having problems with ticks while the dog has a seresto collar? I heard such good things about it so gave it a try. He's had it for a month and I was finding about 1 tick a week still at first (happened to be on his neck even). Took him trail riding this weekend and am finding ticks all over him now! Its been two days so I would've thought they would've died by now so I'm starting to pull them off. A couple are pretty well embedded and he has a red ring around two of them. Tick diseases are bad around here this year so taking him in to be tested Saturday when I'm off work. Anyone had better results with any other products? I don't think my vet has a whole lot of options for ticks. What I liked about this collar was that it is supposed to repell ticks to prevent tick diseases.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I just found an engorged tick on Suri :/. And she has the shortest fur too. 

I've heard that K9 Advantix works pretty well against ticks. I'm afraid to use it because it's toxic to cats and a couple of the cats love the dogs enough to groom them, but if you don't have cats or your cats don't like the dogs, it might be a good option.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't think the cat would groom Roo, he wouldn't let him that close. He has my older dog before but I'm not as worried about ticks with him. He doesn't do the horse rides any more and not much hiking now that its hot. Is K9 advantix available somewhere other than the vet? I don't think mine carries it. I hate that I spent the money on the seresto and now will have to buy another product. I think they had said I could return it if I didn't like it but I don't have the box or receipt now. It does seem to work for fleas at least. Of course I haven't seen any on my other dog either though and hes just on Sentinel.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Willowy said:


> I've heard that K9 Advantix works pretty well against ticks. I'm afraid to use it because it's toxic to cats and a couple of the cats love the dogs enough to groom them, but if you don't have cats or your cats don't like the dogs, it might be a good option.


Used K9 Advantix regularly on my puppy and found an engorged tick that infected her with Lyme. It wasn't even in a highly infected area, just a park in the city. Seresto has been great for us and will stick to that. Been using it for over a year with no problems whatsoever. We walked in the mountains and fields in the springtime with no issues.
It just looks like it's a situation where you just have to pick one and hope for the best..


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I used Frontline Plus on my previous dog and he brought the biggest tick I've ever seen back form Missouri with him. I actually took him to the vet and they called all the vet techs in to take a look at it. 

All three dogs have Seresto collars on. Too early to judge the effectiveness.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I've used K9 Advantix for about 3 years now and haven't found any engorged ticks as long as its within about 25 days from date of application. Few attached ticks at all and they seem to die quickly. I buy it at either the local chain pet supply store or at the feed store (TSC doesn't carry it last time I checked), PetSmart carries it for a few bucks more than my local store.


----------



## tiger89 (Oct 13, 2014)

Preventic collars have been around for many years and work very well for ticks. Must be worn tightly.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I wonder if I don't have his collar on tight enough, he has a thick coat? I can deal with a tick every once in awhile but I pulled 20+ off last night. Also worried about trying something else since he's had this seresto collar on for a few weeks so that is in his system. We will be going on another trail ride the 27th so I want to have something more effective by then.


----------



## tiger89 (Oct 13, 2014)

The ingredients in the Seresto collar stay on the surface, so if you are concerned about too many chemicals you can simply bathe him and wait a day or two before applying the Preventic collar. Preventic collars can be safely used with Frontline and Advantage.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

I found a tick on Jace the other day partially imbedded. I freaked out because I hate ticks!!! Nasty little creatures!! Lol i immediately went and got him Nexgard from the vet. Because anything attached would soon die since Nexgard is an oral. I haven't seen anymore since but I had Revolution on him before. Surprised me because I've never had problems with Revolution. Probably going to be sticking to Nexgard or Bravecto because I can't stand to find another tick embedded in him like that.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been using Seresto with my small dogs (and cat) and K9 Advantix with the big dogs. So far no ticks and the fleas are gone. I had been using Frontline Plus but the dogs started showing up with fleas (and my indoor cat had fleas). My cat doesn't get too close to the dogs (except my older tiny dog) so I don't worry too much). We haven't been out hiking much this year though because of the constant rain. I was most concerned about fleas.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I think I'm going to swing by the vet office and see if they will still let me return the seresto collar. I am happy that I haven't found fleas. I used frontline plus in the past, which worked great for ticks but stopped working for fleas. I almost got nexgard instead of the collar but the collar won me over since it lasts 6 to 8 months so its actually cheaper in the long run. I did find two dead ticks just now so it did eventually kill them but its been 3 days since he was in the woods. Poor dog is so itchy from all the tick bites right now! 

Anyone tried Zonk It spray before taking them in the woods? Had some coyote hunters say that's what they use on the hunting dogs with good luck.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Never heard of Zonkit but I spray Vets Best Flea and Tick on mine before we go out anywhere. Seems to help because he really hates flys but it's for everything else too. Have you looked into Bravecto? It's only 40 dollars and it lasts 3 months long. A three pack of Nexgard is 64.99. Getting the prices from Dr Foster and Smith online. When Jace is due again I'm probably going to try Bravecto because it's supposedly very similar to Nexgard only cheaper because one pill lasts 3 months.


----------



## Springer (Feb 19, 2014)

My previous Springer got Lyme while using Advantix 2. Both that & Frontline would only work 2-3 weeks, before I'd find engorged ticks. Cady is presently using Bravecto & it is working awesome. I have to give her another next week. It is $48 at my vet & I picked up 2 yesterday to get the $15 rebate from the company. I tried natural sprays last year & Cady came up positive for Lyme at 1 year old in January. I hate chemicals, but we are over run with deer ticks & at least right now she has had no reactions & it works!


----------



## Akamichi (Jun 5, 2015)

Just a question- Do you use the tick prevention mainly before you go to an outdoorsy area? Or do you just use it regularly? And if you find a tick, do you take them to a vet or remove it yourself?


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

I used the Soresto collar for two rounds of ~ 6mo on two dogs and didn't encounter a single tick. We have the lone star tick here . . . lots of 'em. I sometimes find two a day on myself. However our fleas seem to have developed full resistence to the soresto collar, so I'm not going for a third round. (My third dog is mildly epileptic and doesn't tolerate the soresto).


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I live in a terrible area for ticks. Tons and tons of them. I put Seresto collars on all 3 of my dogs about 6 weeks ago and the work fabulously. I totally love them. Make sure they are on tight enough. I am told that the collars don't work if they are loose.

So far, no ticks have lived long enough to start to fill up. We hike in the woods for about an hour a day, so I have tested the collars extensively.

Sorry you are not getting similar results.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I tightened up the collar the other day to see if that would help. I found one tick on him tonight that looked like it had been there a couple days. I have found a few dead ones though too now. Those of you that have good luck with it, do you have short hair dogs? I'm wondering if his coat doesn't let the collar get close enough to his skin. I'm so disappointed that I didn't have good luck with it after all the good things I've heard. We live in a bad tick area but this must be an especially bad year. We haven't even been in the woods or pasture this week and still picking them up. Of course my older dog has only had one tick this year and he isn't on any prevention and spends just as much time out in the yard.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

My 3 dogs are extremely short coated-- a pit bull and 2 whippets. Love the collars.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Akamichi said:


> Just a question- Do you use the tick prevention mainly before you go to an outdoorsy area? Or do you just use it regularly? And if you find a tick, do you take them to a vet or remove it yourself?


Hehe, if I took my dogs to the vet to have a tick removed, he'd laugh so hard. You yank 'em out. There are tick removal tools at pet stores but I prefer a flea comb---the tines go right between the mouthparts and they pull right out. If they're not engorged I can pull them out with my fingers but if they're already fat this just makes them burst and that's gross. If I had longer fingernails I might be able to do it though.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just an update: took him on the trails with me last weekend again. I had tightened the seresto collar after suggestions here to see if that made a difference. I also sprayed him down with Pyrana (its a fly spray for horses, says safe for dogs and should repell ticks). This seems to have helped quite a bit! I pulled 3 attached ticks off of him and one that hadn't attached yet. Hopefully that was all but with all his fur its easy to miss them.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

I tried Seresto, replacing the collar after 6 months. The first 6 months worked great, but it was September to March. The second collar did not go so well. As warm weather started, I started seeing ticks, one week pulling off 5 ticks. I swapped to nexguard and haven't had any ticks since, but I'm not thrilled with it either as my dog is sluggish for a few days after administering. I'm going to try nexguard once more, but will start looking for something else if she doesn't respond well again.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't think Seresto is meant to keep ticks off your dog. I think it's meant to keep them from embedding.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Seresto CLAIMS to repel ticks. On their website they have a whole page for "Seresto is highly effective at repelling ticks" . 

I haven't found any more ticks. Hopefully that was just a particularly tough one or something.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

Ticks were attached to the dog, engorged, and I had to buy a tick removal tool to get them off. I know nexguard doesn't repel, but so far, I have not found any attached with nexguard.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes one of the reasons I went with the seresto was because it claimed to repell ticks but doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Seresto collar is not working too great for my dog. Maybe because the collar keeps loosening because of his loose skin, but every time I think fleas are gone - he gets them again.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Frontline stopped working us, had a friend whose dog had a bad reaction to Seresto collar (or something similar).... K9 Advantix was the only thing we ever found to work for us but I just switched to Nexgard and it's doing it's job as of now, which I'm very happy about it. I HATE the topicals.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

I just wanted to update that I found various bald and irritated spots around my dog's throat. The only thing I did was tighten the collar because it kept loosening every day. Well I just noticed this yesterday and this had probably been there for some days. I'm pretty sure this is a chemical burn as the collar itself doesn't slide around if you have it on tight. Anyway - going to give supplements with garlic a try.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

As someone who has had problems with Soresto (great initially, problems eventually), I'm now getting good results from the oral Bravecto treatment. One pill is supposed to be good for 3 mo.


----------

